# Spanish taxation of SIPPs and LISAs



## Almorio (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi everyone

I have spent a couple of hour searching but without success and was hoping someone here might be able to help. My partner and I are thinking of moving a Spain from the UK in a few years, and I was doing some advanced planning. I am around 41 so retirement is a long way off yet though!

I had a couple of questions:

1) Are there any requirements to declare, or pay capital gains tax on my SIPP? (i.e. when I dispose of assets).

2) I realise I will be taxed on capital gains from my normal ISAs but does that apply to my Lifetime (LISA) as well, which I do not have access till until I am 60 with a significant penalty?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Almorio said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have spent a couple of hour searching but without success and was hoping someone here might be able to help. My partner and I are thinking of moving a Spain from the UK in a few years, and I was doing some advanced planning. I am around 41 so retirement is a long way off yet though!
> 
> ...


Advance planning has limitations. Whatever the taxation rules are today, maybe and probably will be different in years to come. It is worth getting up-to-date information from a professional tax advisor but you will need to keep updating it.


----------

